# My Makeup Fades



## _tiffany (Feb 12, 2011)

I do my makeup in the morning and after a few hours at work, my face is already shiny and my makeup doesn't look as good as it did when I first put it on.  I want to find a way to keep my makeup looking as fresh as possible.  I use Garnier Nutritioniste Skin Renew Moisturizer and RareMinerals Blemish Therapy powder, I feel like these two products work well with my skin so I don't want to change them.  Is there a product I can use to help reduce the shine and the semi-melting away of my eye makeup (mostly the eyeliner, the eye shadow usually stays in place)?  Preferably one that doesn't irritate skin, I think my skin is sensitive.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 13, 2011)

Are you using a primer under your shadows like Too Faced Shadow Insurance or Urban Decay Primer potion? That should stop the fading for the most part but you can also use something like a Mac paint pot over top of the primer to really lock the colour down. I always blend the eye primer right up to the brow bone and smudge a little below the lash line so that everything including my eye liner stays put.

As far as getting rid of shine, I think its something a lot of us struggle with. You can blot with oil absorbing paper and then apply pressed or loose blot powder when you touch up your makeup. Recently I have started avoiding putting cream/liquid foundation on in my super oily areas ie, forehead, through the brows, and nose, and just use a loose mineral powder those places instead. That seems to have helped me quite a bit =) Since its summer time here those areas get oily within an hour or two of applying my makeup.

Maybe look into getting a good primer to put on underneath your makeup. Nurturing Force do an anti-shine one that is Aloe Vera based so that should be pretty gentle if you have sensitive skin. I use it in my t-zone before applying makeup.


----------



## _tiffany (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep, I use Primer Potion.  Maybe I'll look into a face primer like you suggested.  Would Fix+ help or is that not meant for stuff like this?


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 13, 2011)

Make Up For Ever has an awesome product called Mist & Fix which you spray on over top of your makeup, and then blot with a tissue.It helps to set everything and keep it in place. You might find this helpful in addition to the other suggestions! 

  	EDIT: For things like eye liner, you can also you Benefit She LAQ to seal it - be very careful to only apply a very thin layer though and to let it dry thoroughly!


----------



## Sarah Afshar (Feb 19, 2011)

First, I would recommend Laura Mercier foundation primer, followed by Urban Decay's eye shadow primer potion for the eyes. Then, I would recommend cream/liquid based setting lotion such as Make Up For Ever's All Mat or Laura Mercier's Secret Finishing Mattifier. If the problem persists, use a mattifying powder such as Urban Decay's De-Slick Mattifying powder. You can use a setting spray, however; it is optional. The best I have used is definitely MAC's Fix+, but there are a lot of others (Make Up For Ever, Urban Decay, Kat Von D, etc).


----------



## NYDoll88 (Feb 21, 2011)

I had a similar problem! My skin is super oily and it's really frustrating when makeup just slides off your face.

  	I found that switching my eye cream to a lighter, gel-based formula really helped with keeping my eye makeup on. Someone above suggested She Laq by Benefit and I agree! It's literally a makeup sealant, and it will lock your eyeliner in place.

  	As for my skin...I switched my foundation to the MUFE HD and it seriously stays on forever. I also use a Garnier moisturizer...the Moisture Rescue gel-cream. I know you don't want to switch your products so I'd suggest using your moisturizer VERY sparingly around your t-zone. But I would stay far far away from Fix +. It's not meant for "setting" makeup in the sense that it will lock everything in place. It's better for a moisture boost, or if your makeup looks/feels cakey. Sometimes I use it instead of a moisturizer before my makeup because it's such a lightweight hydrator! Urban Decay makes an awesome setting spray called De-Slick. It's pricey but it works! I've recently stopped using it because of my foundation switch, but it really keeps everything in place and controls oil very well.


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Feb 25, 2011)

use a makeup primer - I use NARS. and an eyeshadow base - I love love love NARS Pro-Prime eyeshadow base .....  and layer products; use a setting powder at the end


----------

